

How Timers at Traffic Lights Cause Accidents - guimarin
http://blog.priceonomics.com/post/49269014492/how-timers-at-traffic-lights-cause-accidents

======
mixmastamyk
I use those timers as an additional piece of information to decide on whether
I'm going to stop, slow down, or continue on without worry, and find them very
helpful. I think it is Japan that has progress bars on their traffic lights as
well.

I'm surprised to find that people use it as a signal to start tailgaiting,
sounds quite counter-intuitive.

------
guimarin
Yet another problem that will be eliminated by Autonomous Cars.

